# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Post or pick who you want to take the Sandow on the 25th

## mmaximus25

I would like for at least once for Kevin L to come away with the "O's" Sandy.... I like Jay Cutler, tha Gunter's,,, oh yeah and big ass Ron Coleman but I think Comier and Kevin Levrone still have the tapper look with size ta boot that was once the winning node... ya know....

I know every one has there favorite BBers... I dig how huge all those guys can get... I just like the Darrem Charles... Vic Martinez,,,Shawn Ray,, Lee Priest's,,, Levrone's, The real Deal Cormier,,, Dex J size and fit...

----------


## Pheedno

Vic Martinez is awesome. If he has a little more mass than when he took the NOC, he should place well.

Cutler/Gunter/Coleman will be top three. I like Jay to win, but Coleman likely will from politics though.

Dennis James will be top 5 as long as he dries up.

----------


## mmaximus25

First off... just an Idea... Women have figure, fitness, and body building, then they have short and tall classes.... then a light, medium, heavy weight and over all.... Why can there be some division in the O for men.... Just a thought ya know....
Hell you want to talk about figure compare Victor Martinez to Ronnie... hello...
Wanna talk about heavy weight and fitness try comparing Levrone to Ronnie... see where I'm going.... Just a thought

You can't really knock any of those guys unless you were going to be standing next to them up there... On the behalf of the most recent trend and past few years... It’s about the mass... but if cutler takes it... ok... the man is the closest thing to a white version of Ronnie.... It terms of mass developed.... You cant compare backs... Ronnie takes it... Cutlers waste is much more appealing than ronnie's... so it’s who can bring the mass in condition.... I lik'em both but cant stand a belly...
That said.... this time if Ronnie is out of shape he's not coming home with it... that’s what I think... If Cutler loses to Ronnie and Ronnie is not in shape... There’s going to be some ape shit tantrum...

The best thing to me that could ever happen is to change the trend and see a body like Levrone take it... Cutler wouldn't be mad maybe frustrated only because of the respect for Levrone in my opinion... 

Levrone is my favorite body builder right now... Cormier a close second... and Priest a third 
Next to Arnie, then Dorian... they are becoming my all time favorite… But these are the shapes I want to see win for a change... Hard, Fit, Tappers… with mass ta boot…

I think the small man doesn't get enough call outs... If they did Shawn Ray should have won along time ago.... I will be very disappointed if Levrone never comes away with a Sandow.... Almost to the point of screw IFBB judging teachings if they don’t even try and go by them...

Sure it’s cool to be the young guy and being in the top five.... What about after a near decade of being in the top five and ten and the majority coming in top condition.... 2nd and third place doesn't fit well... to me that’s Kevin Levrone...

Nothing against Cutler... but he’s one of those great genetic young guys... that might pull an upset.... Gunter can't touch Cutler in my opinion, he's coming up and who knows what type of condition both will be in, but Cutler took a year off for a reason, cause this is the cake.... Levrone is a whole different body.... size, shape, classic V....

Last thing.... To me Dorian was the last O to be the most conditioned and trimmed.... Now you have the potbellies and the mass freaks (nothing wrong there) taking the placings... Its a question of how are these guys judged "for real” Levrone in the last O was how Dorian would come in… Full and Hard...

I can't forget about Cormier... Don’t know where to put him.... he’s in-between these guys....

----------


## mmaximus25

remember I meant who you want to win.... not according to the trend.... I just want to see a Dex J or Gunter picked.... Mine is Kev L.... 

Who do you want to win.... I know it sounds absurd but If there were no trend and the judges were Ex BBers all of the guys in condition would have a shot... not just one or two.... A comier shape wouldn't be over looked so easy...

To me the fans are following the same trend...

----------


## bigol'legs

I read the Ruhl and Levrone arnt doing the Olympia because they both have torn triceps...

But I wouldnt mind seeing Priest walk away with a title... But ya never know till you get the guy on stage.. I hope that Dennis James places higher this year.

----------


## mmaximus25

> I read the Ruhl and Levrone arnt doing the Olympia because they both have torn triceps...
> 
> But I wouldnt mind seeing Priest walk away with a title... But ya never know till you get the guy on stage.. I hope that Dennis James places higher this year.


I agree that Dennis James should get better placings... What publication did you read the torn tricep issue....

----------


## bigol'legs

Levrones tear isnt as bad and might still do the show.. but Ruhl is defiently out. Its in FLEX.. theres a link on this forum to it.

----------


## bigol'legs

Can you believe he did it doing Lat Pulldowns? hehe

----------


## Mr. Death

Iron Jay is going to take it this year.

----------


## mass junkie

> Iron Jay is going to take it this year.


Even though everybody mentioned.......does look alot better this year................we gotta be realistic......Nobody is taking the sandow away from Ronnie..........I'd bet almost anything.....case closed

----------


## ripsid

> Even though everybody mentioned.......does look alot better this year................we gotta be realistic......Nobody is taking the sandow away from Ronnie..........I'd bet almost anything.....case closed


If Ronnie is on, like they say he is...Ronnie! But I think they'll stay with Ronnie anyways! I think it's all BS and all the hype is bs for the ppv, which I will be getting, and no matter what...Ronnie... I think Jay can do it, and he's one of my favs but he won't, because of the polotics.. My favorite Lee Priest should be in the top 5with in this order: (my pics)
1) Ronnie
2) Jay
3) Gunther (or swap with 2nd)
4) Cormier
5) Dexter J 

SID

----------


## Sal Paradise

"I think it's all BS and all the hype is bs for the ppv"

I hate to ask if this is a stupid question but...
Is this going to be available on something other than the computer/internet.
Will it be viewed like PPV movies?
I don't have cable so I would have to ask my buddy, could it be taped?

Sal

----------


## sherpa27

yeah its on PPV.......i think ita 24.99..........not sure though, check your local listing

----------


## mmaximus25

> "I think it's all BS and all the hype is bs for the ppv"
> 
> I hate to ask if this is a stupid question but...
> Is this going to be available on something other than the computer/internet.
> Will it be viewed like PPV movies?
> I don't have cable so I would have to ask my buddy, could it be taped?
> 
> Sal


From FLEX online:

Once again, Physical.TV and the IFBB are bringing you the Mr. Olympia 2003 live on October 25, in color and in your face. It will be available on iNDEMAND pay-per-view in the U.S. and StarChoice and Viewer's Choice in Canada. The flexing begins at 7 PM Pacific/10 PM Eastern for only $29.95. Like last year, the broadcast will allow you to vent about the action in a special "Fans Talk Back" feature, available on the Internet at www.Physical.TV, where you can vote for your choice for the top 10. Results will be revealed on the broadcast. A rebroadcast of the Mr. O will then be available after the event on iNDEMAND. Contact your local cable provider.

----------

